# Montreal - Nice Hotel well located for tourists



## pgnewarkboy (May 16, 2009)

We are traveling to a quebec timeshare this fall and will be flying in and out of Trudeau.  I expect to spend a day at the beginning of the trip and a day at the end of the trip enjoying Montreal.  What is a nice hotel that is well located for sightseeing by foot or public transportation in Montreal?  Airport shuttle to and from the hotel would be a big plus.


----------



## Luanne (May 16, 2009)

When we went several years ago we spent one night at Fairmont Elizabeth, the Queen, which is situated right on top of the train station.  Since we came in by train this was very conventient.

http://www.fairmont.com/queenelizabeth/

From there we went by train to Quebec, then came back and spent a few nights at Le Square Phillips, which we thought was great.  These were larger and more like an apartment.

http://www.squarephillips.com/

With the great underground system most places in the city are very accessible.


----------

